# Screwhead Pops with sheetrock tight to Wall



## Stomp67770 (Jan 25, 2015)

During the final touchups of the last couple houses we've done, I have noticed that the spackle has been raised on almost all screwheads although the sheetrock is still very tight to the studs.

We do use drywall glue, so I was wondering whether it was maybe the glue causing this or possibly the lumber drying that is causing these screwhead pops.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Stomp67770 said:


> During the final touchups of the last couple houses we've done, I have noticed that the spackle has been raised on almost all screwheads although the sheetrock is still very tight to the studs.
> 
> We do use drywall glue, so I was wondering whether it was maybe the glue causing this or possibly the lumber drying that is causing these screwhead pops.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Drywall is tight due to glue But the lumber is shrinking which pushes the screws out a bit. Need to use little to no screws in the field and try not to screw through the glue so much.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Wood always shrinks around a metal fastener, so drywall gets pulled in with glue..however the screw pushes out. The screw really does not push out...it stays in the same place. The best example of this is deck boards that get wet then dry. When wet and plump nail/screw flush or sunk in, and when dry the fastener is sticking up.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Shrinking wood does not take the fastener with it, but shrinking wood does take the glued drywall. That is what i was trying to say


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Could be a bit of both. How long did the job(s) sit in between the hanging and finishing? The glue may not have been completely cured, as it cures it sucks the board in even tighter. If the lumber was wet or wasn't acclimated, no surprise this time of year. You may have been hit with a dbl whammy.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, is this before of after prime/paint?


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Check out my thread above yours, same problem here. Good article on what's happening I believe


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Also, is this before of after prime/paint?


Don't know if this is where you were going but I have seen primer sprayed way too heavy cause serious issues before. It will swell the mud up and cause "pops" as well. Little screws aren't very tolerant 

Anybody ever cover the screw head with say a piece of fibafuse? Has my wheels turning


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That's exactly where I was going


----------

